# Bushey's in Lemoyne, PA



## High Rouleur

What's going on there? I drove past today and saw a 'For Sale' type sign, although it said something different than that (sorry, it was early). Are they going out of business? Moving? Anything?


----------



## Guest

High Rouleur said:


> What's going on there? I drove past today and saw a 'For Sale' type sign, although it said something different than that (sorry, it was early). Are they going out of business? Moving? Anything?


Don't know but I saw the same thing. It was actually an NAI realty sign. The bad thing was that I was in there the week before and they didn't have any bikes on the floor with better than Tiagra components. YUCK! 

Hope they aren't going out of business. I bought two road bikes from them. Greg's a good guy.


----------



## Kram

*Here's the poop;*



High Rouleur said:


> What's going on there? I drove past today and saw a 'For Sale' type sign, although it said something different than that (sorry, it was early). Are they going out of business? Moving? Anything?


They lost their lease, among other things that they (at World cup) would not go into. Gregg (yes, he is a good guy!) will be working for Lee and Dave at World cup, who will also now be an official C-Dale dealer. That's exactly what Lee and Dave need; another good mechanic. BTW-where do you guys live? I'm in New Cumberland.


----------



## Guest

Kram59 said:


> They lost their lease, among other things that they (at World cup) would not go into. Gregg (yes, he is a good guy!) will be working for Lee and Dave at World cup, who will also now be an official C-Dale dealer. That's exactly what Lee and Dave need; another good mechanic. BTW-where do you guys live? I'm in New Cumberland.


Live in York. Work in the 'burg.


----------



## High Rouleur

Kram59 said:


> They lost their lease, among other things that they (at World cup) would not go into. Gregg (yes, he is a good guy!) will be working for Lee and Dave at World cup, who will also now be an official C-Dale dealer. That's exactly what Lee and Dave need; another good mechanic. BTW-where do you guys live? I'm in New Cumberland.


Live in Loganville, work outside Harrisburg. Any chance a guy could find some closeout deals there, even on Tiagra bikes?


----------



## Kram

You might, but hurry. I understand they'll be closing in a week or so....


----------



## FishrCutB8

I was never impressed with them, but know a lot of people have been very happy about them. I shop WC (Lee and Dave are awesome and their staff is hands-down top-notch). I've also shopped at Holmes for some clothing items (trying to spread it around a little). I have also heard VERY good things about Pedal Pushers, but was only in there once during my great bike hunt.....

I saw that WC had all of the C-dales lined up last time I was in there, but didn't put two and two together.


----------



## Guest

*World Cup?*

What/where is World Cup? Can there possibly be a bike store in the Harrisburg/West Shore area I don't know about? (I was never crazy about Bushey's, but have spent buckets of money at Holmes, having bought a Lemond, Klein, several Treks, and lots of gear and clothing.)






_so long and thanks for all the fish_ ​


----------



## Guest

*Oh, OK--now I remember*

I have been there--it's on Old Gettysburg Pike and is a bear to find. I went there a few years ago because they were the only ones in the are which carried something I was looking for.


----------



## High Rouleur

[email protected] said:


> What/where is World Cup? Can there possibly be a bike store in the Harrisburg/West Shore area I don't know about? (I was never crazy about Bushey's, but have spent buckets of money at Holmes, having bought a Lemond, Klein, several Treks, and lots of gear and clothing.)



It's in Mechanicsburg, just off of 15. I forget which exit, but look in the Yellow Pages for their ad. It is a really good shop.


----------



## Kram

Here's their web site; www.worldcupskiandbike.com Lee and Dave are really good guys, and now Greg, who used to run Bushey's, is working there. Gives them another good mechanic. He was always a good guy; the kids that worked there were some major tools, however (not tools in the good sense!) Oops; seems teir site is either down or moved. Anyway, it's off the slatehill exit off of 15, turn l at the end of the exit an then turnl again at the light. It's on the right, about 1/2 mile down the road.


----------



## FishrCutB8

Actually, it's http://www.worldcupskiandcycle.com. I cannot say enough good things about them. I have never had a problem with the young guys there, either. Jesse has hooked me up quickly and efficiently with minor repairs and tweaks to my steed. If you have not been there, it is worth the trip.


----------



## Kram

The young guys at World cup are great-the one's at Bushey's were the tools.


----------

